# Oetiker Rings



## TXPlumber (Sep 15, 2009)

Anyone having a problem with them busting?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Are these stainless steel crimp rings for pex?

Stop by : http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/ and tell us a little about yourself. 

You will get many more responses if you do. 

Thanks.


----------



## TXPlumber (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes they are. We are having quite a few break on the hot side. Wondering if anyone else is having any simular issues.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

txplumber said:


> yes They Are. We Are Having Quite A Few Break On The Hot Side. Wondering If Anyone Else Is Having Any Simular Issues.


 
Quit Using Them


----------



## PipeRain (Sep 14, 2009)

TXPlumber said:


> Yes they are. We are having quite a few break on the hot side. Wondering if anyone else is having any simular issues.


Are you hand crimping them? If so are you aware the tool has a set screw which determines how tight or loose your crimp is? 

I use the Vanguard Soft Touch tool for 1/2 and 3/4 PEX. If your using something similar might want to check your set screw.


----------



## TXPlumber (Sep 15, 2009)

We have quit using them. We do have the tool for them. The tools were checked and are fine.

We have had approximately 15 houses with broken rings. I know Zurn rings have a simiular problem. So I'm looking to see if anyone else is having this issue with them.


----------



## PipeRain (Sep 14, 2009)

Hrm, I dunno.

I just looked up the rings your talking about. I haven't seen them before as my supply house does not carry them.

I use the copper rings.

As said above: stop using em.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I did have problems with the zurn brand ss cinch bands. Never had any problems with the copper crimp rings though.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Protech said:


> I did have problems with the zurn brand ss cinch bands. Never had any problems with the copper crimp rings though.


 What kinds of problems have you had with the ss zurn's? I've been using them lately, now I'm wondering.


----------



## PipeDreamer (Mar 26, 2009)

I use 'em all the time, no problem


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Had several leaks on the cinch bands. Don't know why. Never could get the leakers to seal. Dunno. I went back to tried and true copper rings.

Want to buy my pinch crimpers? Only like 50 piches on them.



Airgap said:


> What kinds of problems have you had with the ss zurn's? I've been using them lately, now I'm wondering.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Protech said:


> Had several leaks on the cinch bands. Don't know why. Never could get the leakers to seal. Dunno. I went back to tried and true copper rings.
> 
> Want to buy my pinch crimpers? Only like 50 piches on them.


 Well, I just got my own set a couple months ago. Now I'm just gonna have to triple check everything. I just liked the idea of not changing heads. Oh well.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

I Was In A House Yesterday Changing Out More Q2px19 Stops. The House Is Newer So I Looked In The Mechanical Closet To Check Out The Boiler....omg.....the Clown Put In A 150mbh Baxi With 3/4 Vanex Pex And Those Zurn Pinch Band Things Everywhere. ... . Worst Looking Job I Had Ever Seen. I Couldnt Even Tell The Ho That The Thing Should Serously Be Repiped........(long Story)


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I use the Zurn SS crimp rings and not one leak yet. I don't know how your breaking them as there heavy and tough. There's also the thinner type that covers the whole fitting, but much lighter and thinner and I haven't used them for that reason. Not sure which ones you guys are talking about. I don't use a ton of pex, but this has been my experience so far.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> I use the Zurn SS crimp rings and not one leak yet. I don't know how your breaking them as there heavy and tough. There's also the thinner type that covers the whole fitting, but much lighter and thinner and I haven't used them for that reason. Not sure which ones you guys are talking about. I don't use a ton of pex, but this has been my experience so far.


 The one's I use are the narrow ones that are about a 1/4" wide. They have an ear on them where the crimpers grab. One tool does all sizes. i have'nt had any trouble yet either, but I am going to keep an eye out


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Yep same here. They seem really heavy duty, I like em.


----------



## kfosh (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.zurn.com/operations/pexrh/pdfs/specsheets/ZNPA175.pdf after i had to buy a hardwood floor from using this i quit went to http://www.zurn.com/operations/pexrh/pdfs/techbulletin/ZNPA154.pdf had no prob yet. thinking about going back to Wirsbo PEX. Have never had any prob just slower.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for info. I haven't had a leak yet, so I' not sure if I'm ready to switch. I see alot of plumbers using the ones you switched to, so apparently they work well too. They seem paper thin, so that scares me a little.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I've come across a handful of broken stainless ones in one building. I've never encountered an issue from copper rings that were properly installed. Care to guess which tool I've opted to retire?


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

*broken cinch clamps*

I have also had some problems with the ssc style crimp rings we got a bunch from winnelson which were generic probably broke 30 out of a 100 tried 3 different tools started using the wider bands but the tool seems a bit more cumbersome still like the thin ones the best


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Are you twisting the tool as you crimp them?

Never had any problems here....


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd had leaks also. They are my last resort to use. I keep them on the truck because for repair works they are easier to use than copper crimp or uponor. When I have a choice I do Uponor.


----------

